# Help...1 year old female smells and wet after fight with male



## beckimas (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here but hoping someone may be able to help and put my mind at rest. My 1 year old female kitten was outside today whilst I was indoors. I could hear her having a fight with a cat (a huge male who we have seen before and they have had a couple of little scuffles before). I couldn't see where they were but all of a sudden the fight ended and my cat ran in through her cat flap. I picked her up as she looked so scared and she smelled horrible and was wet. She has been spayed. Could she have wet herself? Or could the male cat have sprayed her or done something? Sorry but new to having a cat and never had this happen before. Hope someone can help.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like he tried to mate her even though she is spayed. You are absolutely sure she is spayed? You got her done yourselves, or saw her with the shaved area and incision?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope she is OK, must have been traumatic for both of you :sad:
She may have wet herself in fright or the male could have tried to mate with her poor thing.
Could you keep her in for a couple of days? If the male is entire this could just keep happening. If she was only recently spayed perhaps she still smells similar to an entire female which is attracting the boy 
Em


----------



## beckimas (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for your replies...OrientalSlave, yes we got her spayed about 6 months ago ourselves so she has definitely been done. Moggie, would you say 6 months is recent? It just seems very strange that they've met a few times and nothing has happened before. If it was that he tried to mate with her, should I take her to the vets or let them know at least or does it not really matter...in the nicest possible way  also, do you think I should try to bath her or will she clean herself??


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm no expert at all but I would have thought if she was spayed 6 months ago this should be long enough to not give off the relevant hormones, I'm sure someone else on here will know for sure though 
I expect she will clean herself off over the next day or so but you could assist with a damp paper towel. Whilst giving her a going over just check for any injuries.
Do you know who owns this tom? Sadly they may keep having run ins, just wondered if you could ask them if he has been neutered, and if not persuade them 
Em


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a stud boy that will try to mate even though the girl is not in call!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wish I did! Mine's not convinced he should mate even when they're begging him!

Yep, six months is definitely long enough that she shouldn't be giving off hormones, but have you noticed her displaying any calling behaviours? Paddling back feet, tail held to one side with bum in the air, rolling, increasingly vocal? Sometimes, a little piece of ovarian tissue is left behind which can bring a cat's hormone levels back up even though she can't have babies, and this sometimes attracts the males.

It really does sound like he's tried to spray her or mate her. The only other thing I can think about was that she got a dunking in a puddle. Where was the wetness? Round her back end or all over?


----------

